# strictly come dancing 2019



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

first strickly news for the next series

Chris Evans confirms he will appear on Strictly Come Dancing in 2019


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 20, 2018)

He said:  "Announce now: we’re doing it.”

Is that the Royal We?

Ghastly egotistical wanker.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2019)

bez could be on strickly


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 15, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> bez could be on strickly


Double unfairness.

Ringer and on performance-enhancing drugs. Guaranteed finalist only to lose out to whoever the perennially popular 'journey' person will be


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2019)

Pasha leaves Strictly Come Dancing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2019)

That's a shame, I like Pasha.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 13, 2019)

Marian Keyes will be distraught!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 15, 2019)

apparently there's been a change in management at strickly and professional dancers fear a cull

Strictly Come Dancing professionals are 'worried they may be axed from the series' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 4, 2019)

Pro line up announced
Strictly 2019: The full professional line-up revealed - CBBC Newsround

Anton is still with us 

Can't work out from the article if Neil, Luba and Johannes are going to be partnered with celebs or if they're just going to be general dancers again. I would like to see more of Johannes


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 4, 2019)

Good god we've only just got the last one overwith!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2019)

BoatieBird said:


> Pro line up announced
> Strictly 2019: The full professional line-up revealed - CBBC Newsround
> 
> Anton is still with us
> ...



I'm glad Oti is back but I wish they'd put Anton out to pasture, however, if my parents are anything to go by he's the pensioner's favourite


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 4, 2019)

I have never warmed to Anton and don't understand his popularity. He doesn't even seem to be as good an all-round dancer as the others. I figured they needed him for the comedy contestant....


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 10, 2019)

Darcey stepping down Dame Darcey Bussell decides to step down as judge from Strictly

This is too much.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 10, 2019)

Noooooooo


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 10, 2019)

Ooh can we have whatsisname back? The American guy who stood in for Bruno one week.

e2a: Alfonso Ribeiro.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 11, 2019)

Darcey Bussell, splits.


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 11, 2019)

Oh no

I think Karen Hardy would be a good replacement if they want to keep the 2 men: 2 women format, although I'd love the divine Ian Waite to take up the vacant spot.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 11, 2019)

This makes me happy.  Her over pronunciation and bad grammar do my head in.


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 11, 2019)

This all sounds ominous


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 11, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> This all sounds ominous



In what way?


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 11, 2019)

BoatieBird said:


> In what way?


New executive producer and 2 gone already. Might be coincidence but it wouldn't be the internet if we didn't speculate


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 11, 2019)

I agree felixthecat, Karen Hardy would be an excellent replacement


----------



## colacubes (Apr 11, 2019)

BoatieBird said:


> I agree felixthecat, Karen Hardy would be an excellent replacement



She gets right on my tits  I'd love Iain Waite but I imagine they'll want to replace her with another woman. I'm not sure who I'd like to see do it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2019)

...

...
Jeremy Vine warns that Karen Clifton could TAKE DOWN ex-husband Kevin Clifton 'with one word' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 1, 2019)

Kev's too popular to get shot of at this time.


----------



## paulhackett (May 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 169390
> ...
> View attachment 169391
> ...
> Jeremy Vine warns that Karen Clifton could TAKE DOWN ex-husband Kevin Clifton 'with one word' | Daily Mail Online



Is Grease the word?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 23, 2019)

Darcy's replacement has been announced
Strictly Come Dancing: New judge Motsi Mabuse announced! - CBBC Newsround

Oti's sister!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2019)

Strictly Come Dancing: Chinese dancer Nancy Xu joins the pro lineup | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

Strictly Come Dancing line up: Iain Lee appears to CONFIRM the first three contestants | Daily Mail Online


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2019)

David James, Chris Ramsey and Emma Barton first three officially up then. 

And I’ve heard of all of them! Which is a bit bizarre


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2019)

Strictly Come Dancing 2019: Arsenal Women's football captain Alex Scott CONFIRMED | Daily Mail Online


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 6, 2019)

Never mind that, Michelle Visage has been announced!


----------



## Me76 (Aug 9, 2019)

So I know 9 of the 15. 

It doesn't bother me as I had no idea who Stacey was but loved her almost instantly.  I reckon Anneka to get with Anton and go pretty quickly though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2019)

A normally very quiet, reserved,  thoughtful friend of mine totally went off on one about Mike Bushell's inclusion because she hates him 

It was like witnessing the Dalai Lama offering someone a kicking!!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 10, 2019)

I don't know who Mike Bushell is


----------



## colacubes (Aug 10, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I don't know who Mike Bushell is


Sports presenter on BBC breakfast. He’s irritating as fuck.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2019)

colacubes said:


> Sports presenter on BBC breakfast. He’s irritating as fuck.


That was basically my friend's take


----------



## stavros (Aug 10, 2019)

I gave up watching last year, and I'm not going to bother this year. However, I do still like to see how many I've heard of and can say why. This year it's just four: Scott, Rice, James and Cracknell.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2019)

KYLIE!!!!!!


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 7, 2019)

stavros said:


> I gave up watching last year, and I'm not going to bother this year. However, I do still like to see how many I've heard of and can say why. This year it's just four: Scott, Rice, James and Cracknell.



That's 3?

It's James Edward Cracknell. His middle name isn't 'and'

I don't know why you're middle-naming him either


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2019)

Vlogger......I feel old


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2019)

Alex Scott's legs are amazing!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 7, 2019)

Pleased to see Johannes given a partner


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2019)

David James is SO tall!!


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 7, 2019)

Michelle Visage. I love her and I want her to win already

Although I'd love to see Alex Scott do well


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 7, 2019)

But... after the group dance, the CBeebies guy look like he might have some moves


----------



## Poot (Sep 7, 2019)

A few years ago I watched a touring production of Chicago at my local theatre. You know, the musical with all the dancing in it. 

Emma Barton was playing Roxie Hart. She was a real professional.

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2019)

So I was reading today that the posh blond lad isn’t going to carry on, due to fucking up his foot at the launch show, jumping off the stage.  

They’d already filmed tonight’s show, but he’s definitely out.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 8, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> So I was reading today that the posh blond lad isn’t going to carry on, due to fucking up his foot at the launch show, jumping off the stage.
> 
> They’d already filmed tonight’s show, but he’s definitely out.



This means we see a lot less of Oti


----------



## Saffy (Sep 8, 2019)

Kelvin Fletcher, from Emmerdale, is taking the place of Jamie Laing. I hope Oti is his partner too.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 8, 2019)

Saffy said:


> Kelvin Fletcher, from Emmerdale, is taking the place of Jamie Laing. I hope Oti is his partner too.


Yep Oti is definitely his partner


----------



## Me76 (Sep 8, 2019)

I've just watched the launch show and Anneka wasn't in the group dance at all.  She just appeared at the edge of the group at the end.  What's that about?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 8, 2019)

Aah, a shoulder injury.  Anneka Rice: Strictly star reveals real reason for mysterious absence during launch show


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 9, 2019)

I really, really, really hope Michelle Visage is good!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 9, 2019)

I also hope Anneka Rice is good but somehow, I don't think she will be.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 9, 2019)

Reckon the kids TV presenter guy might be good. Karim. He looked good in the group dance.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 9, 2019)

Poot said:


> A few years ago I watched a touring production of Chicago at my local theatre. You know, the musical with all the dancing in it.
> 
> Emma Barton was playing Roxie Hart. She was a real professional.
> 
> That's all I'm saying.


Poor woman's saddled with Anton though.
He is a beautiful, elegant dancer but by god he's a prick.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 21, 2019)

Here we go then


----------



## colacubes (Sep 21, 2019)

Alex was good for week 1


----------



## colacubes (Sep 21, 2019)

Chris - not awful. Could get better but needs to learn to move his hips ASAP.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 21, 2019)

Catherine looked good in hold but a bit wobbly when out. She’ll Be fine though.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 21, 2019)

I have to admit I was watching Johannes bum rather than Catherine


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 21, 2019)

Wow 
Kelvin was great!

Liking Motsi a lot too


----------



## D'wards (Sep 21, 2019)

Kelvin seems to have touched a nerve, or maybe somewhere else, on women of a certain age up and down the country


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 21, 2019)

I'm quite a bit behind. Just watched Saffron who was fab, especially that spin at the end.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 21, 2019)

Oh Ms Visage


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 21, 2019)

Kelvin was very good. Week one FFS


----------



## Poot (Sep 21, 2019)

I enjoyed them all except James Cracknell.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 21, 2019)

I'm only up to Michelle


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 21, 2019)

Michelle was in places superb. The whole persona was fab. Her spins and arm extensions were brilliant. Hips 

I enjoyed that more than Kelvin's


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 21, 2019)

Karim was brilliant.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 21, 2019)

Wow. What a start. A top four of 32, 31, and two 30s 

Bit of an insta-crush on both Karim and Emma B


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 21, 2019)

Kelvin won it for me on the night by saying as a child he took a spanner to bed with him instead of a teddy.


----------



## tommers (Sep 21, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Kelvin won it for me on the night by saying as a child he took a spanner to bed with him instead of a teddy.


He used to wake up three hours before he went to bed and they lived in't hole in't ground.

And they were lucky


----------



## MrSki (Sep 21, 2019)

tommers said:


> He used to wake up three hours before he went to bed and they lived in't hole in't ground.
> 
> And they were lucky


Had a clean road though.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2019)

Well that was fun, even the bad ones were good.  Except for poor James.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 22, 2019)

I actually thought Anton did better in the jive than I was expecting! Yes, I know he’s the pro, but he’s often seemed quite weak in the Latin dances.

Other than that, there were some remarkable performances. Both Kelvin and Karim gripped me. Michelle less so - I’m not sure why. I watched it twice to try and work out why I didn’t like it.

I liked Emma, despite Anton.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 22, 2019)

And I LOVED Motsi Mabuse as a judge


----------



## trashpony (Sep 22, 2019)

Wow there’s a lot of ringers this year.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 22, 2019)

trashpony said:


> Wow there’s a lot of ringers this year.


Does anyone care anymore? Any actor who went to theatre school will have had some sort of dance training so do we ban all actors? The last few years have shown it doesn't really give much of an advantage anyway


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2019)

Not sure about Rylan joing ITT.  I don't mind him, but what was wrong with how it was?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 23, 2019)

felixthecat said:


> I have to admit I was watching Johannes bum rather than Catherine


I'm just catching up and OH JOHANNES!  He is an absolutely beautiful dancer (with a very lovely bum ). Can't wait to see him dance more!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 23, 2019)

felixthecat said:


> Does anyone care anymore? Any actor who went to theatre school will have had some sort of dance training so do we ban all actors? The last few years have shown it doesn't really give much of an advantage anyway


I agree. I'm not sure anyone cares as it's about personality as much as ability. The combination of the two is what wins. 

Case in point: Mike's jive - hopeless but such fun! A jive in week one! My god that's evil to give him but he pulled it off.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 23, 2019)

I want viscountess whatshername to go real quick. She may be a lovely person for all I know but she was wooden as fuck and she's calling herself "viscountess". Bin.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 23, 2019)

Cracknell is a personality void but they did a tango to Spandau Ballet so I can forgive. For now at least


----------



## Saffy (Sep 23, 2019)

We've done a sweepstake in my family to keep it interesting as we're all over the country/world. We've ended up with Karim, David and Saffron and the prize is a tin of Quality Street that my Mum has already bought (but will no doubt have to replace as she will eat them before the end).


----------



## trashpony (Sep 23, 2019)

felixthecat said:


> Does anyone care anymore? Any actor who went to theatre school will have had some sort of dance training so do we ban all actors? The last few years have shown it doesn't really give much of an advantage anyway


It’s just less interesting to watch.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2019)

Missed this last week but the small one and I are here tonight!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2019)

We've been bang on work the scores so far!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2019)

We liked Dev. The shall one screamed twice and is now booing Craig Revel Horwood!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2019)

Chris' shoes look too big for him !!


----------



## Glitter (Sep 28, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We liked Dev. The shall one screamed twice and is now booing Craig Revel Horwood!!!



I really like Dev too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2019)

We were way out with the Charleston. I said 4 and the small one said 3!!


----------



## Glitter (Sep 28, 2019)

I do not like this woman one little bit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2019)

I don't really know who she is


----------



## Glitter (Sep 28, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't really know who she is



She’s in Eastenders apparently. 

But she always seems so fake. A put on grin and uber wide eyes, like a china doll. I’ve not seen one natural reaction from her yet.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2019)

James.... oh dear. He's just not a dancer. I empsthise.


----------



## aqua (Sep 28, 2019)

My daughter made me watch this 

Cracknell is terrible


----------



## Glitter (Sep 28, 2019)

He is...but you need someone rubbish to show how hard it actually is.


----------



## aqua (Sep 28, 2019)

Glitter said:


> He is...but you need someone rubbish to show how hard it actually is.


There's rubbish and then there's made of wood


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2019)

Did Catherine go a bit wrong in that? Tbh I was only watching Johannes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2019)

I like Michelle!!


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 28, 2019)

I fucking LOVE Michelle!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2019)

Oooh I like the paso. I know it's a sightly ridiculous dance but I do like it!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2019)

That was a bit shit though


----------



## aqua (Sep 28, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That was a bit shit though


It was *something


----------



## Glitter (Sep 28, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like Michelle!!





felixthecat said:


> I fucking LOVE Michelle!!



+1


----------



## aqua (Sep 28, 2019)

Which one is Michelle? I can't keep up with the people


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2019)

I bloody loved that and Karim looks so handsome in that burgundy suit


----------



## aqua (Sep 28, 2019)

Karim is who pickle is rooting for as he's from CBBC. That's all I know about him


----------



## aqua (Sep 28, 2019)

Who knew, it gets worse 

Have children they said, share great times together they said


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 28, 2019)

One thing is certain, Mike Bushell is no Chris Hollins.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2019)

I thought that was rubbish!!


----------



## Glitter (Sep 28, 2019)

Katya’s choreography teeters between genius and insanity. 

I fucking love her.


----------



## aqua (Sep 28, 2019)

Do they choose their own music? Because this is bollocks. Even the small girl has switched off


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2019)

Kelvin was good.


----------



## aqua (Sep 28, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Kelvin was good.


was he? I was too busy watching his shoulders


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 28, 2019)

Dev, Michelle and Karim got my votes tonight.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 28, 2019)

Michelle is great. Very graceful.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2019)

I enjoyed Will's dance so much I cried.  

James and David in the dance off. Although I loved the fact that David kept going into a massive grin while he was dancing, he was obviously enjoying it so much.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 29, 2019)

I want Dev to win.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 29, 2019)

Oh Johannes! Good heavens!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 29, 2019)

Michelle Visage is great!!


----------



## belboid (Sep 30, 2019)

Janette’s performance in front of Lewis Blandman was....quite something.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 5, 2019)

Johannes has been on ITT twice this week and I think I have fallen in love with him.  He's such a nice, sweet guy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2019)

Michelle was great, loved her Sally Bowles


----------



## Ms T (Oct 5, 2019)

Hayley Mills! She looks amazing.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 5, 2019)

What an opening number from Michelle. (I'm running 10 mins behind.)


----------



## trashpony (Oct 5, 2019)

Isn’t it a bit early in the series for movie week?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 5, 2019)

Ms T said:


> Hayley Mills! She looks amazing.



Indeed! Mr K was in a film with her, you know


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2019)

I like that from Karim, really enjoyed it. I hate the samba though, not sure why it just annoys me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Indeed! Mr K was in a film with her, you know


Oooh really!!?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 5, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh really!!?



 Yeah, only as an extra in a minor Disney flick  Still counts though! As he is busy telling the kids.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Yeah, only as an extra in a minor Disney flick  Still counts though! As he is busy telling the kids.


Excellent!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 5, 2019)

Amy must be sweating hard in all that fake fur.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 5, 2019)

That was a pretty decent rumba from Catherine.


----------



## aqua (Oct 5, 2019)

I cannot stand that viscountess person


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 5, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Indeed! Mr K was in a film with her, you know


WELL

*Lights pipe*

My oldest pal has stayed with her in NY and been in two films directed by her lad


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2019)

aqua said:


> I cannot stand that viscountess person


I did think it was a little ironic she was playing a servant.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2019)

Anneka was awful.


----------



## aqua (Oct 5, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I did think it was a little ironic she was playing a servant.


Same. Someone has a fucking laugh planning that one


----------



## aqua (Oct 5, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Anneka was awful.


It was quite something wasn't it!


----------



## Glitter (Oct 5, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Anneka was awful.



I love her so much though


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 5, 2019)

Totally did not get the fuss about Kelvin's charleston  Mr K and I both thought it was wack.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2019)

I have a usually very mild mannered, even tempered, sensible friend who absolutely hates Mike Bushell and went into a massive tirade when she found out he was in Strictly


----------



## Glitter (Oct 5, 2019)

Katya looks amazing. I think I want to be her. 

(Except for having to shag Neil, who I hate  )


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Totally did not get the fuss about Kelvin's charleston  Mr K and I both thought it was wack.


Me too! I thought it was alright but, well, just alright.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 5, 2019)

I really liked it


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 5, 2019)

Glitter said:


> Katya looks amazing. I think I want to be her.
> 
> (Except for having to shag Neil, who I hate  )



They've split up now


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 5, 2019)

Ooh I forgot about this. Joining late. What have they done to the poor judges?


----------



## Glitter (Oct 5, 2019)

That salsa left me cold.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2019)

Glitter said:


> That salsa left me cold.


Same here.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2019)

Craig crying with laughter was funny


----------



## aqua (Oct 5, 2019)

I loved her dress but I can't stand Anton either


----------



## Looby (Oct 5, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Anneka was awful.



Motse was really funny though. You ran there, you ran back!  [emoji1]


----------



## Glitter (Oct 5, 2019)

aqua said:


> I loved her dress but I can't stand Anton either



I loved the boots.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2019)

I think Michelle, Karim and Dev will get my votes this week.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 5, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think Michelle, Karim and Dev will get my votes this week.



Snap!


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 6, 2019)

aqua said:


> I cannot stand that viscountess person


Now you see I quite like her, mainly due to her backstory.
Yes she's posh. But I admire the woman for having to deal with her awful, racist inlaws, having been there and done that myself.

She's alright ( in a moneyed posh sort of way)


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 6, 2019)

But Michelle and Dev for me. Karims fucking panda suit put me off him last night.

Anneka to go. Please.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 6, 2019)

felixthecat said:


> Now you see I quite like her, mainly due to her backstory.
> Yes she's posh. But I admire the woman for having to deal with her awful, racist inlaws, having been there and done that myself.
> 
> She's alright ( in a moneyed posh sort of way)



Was that her in-laws in the audience? With the terrible plastic surgery?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2019)

So kfg in dance off, may be an early exit for him


----------



## Looby (Oct 6, 2019)

I know Anneka is the worst dancer but I’d much rather see Mike go.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2019)

Looby said:


> I know Anneka is the worst dancer but I’d much rather see Mike go.


Yeh. I hope David James goes through, but if ar is up against anyone bar dj it's curtains for her. And it's quite possibly curtains for her v dj

Still would be good to see Mike go. But maybe next week


----------



## belboid (Oct 8, 2019)

Just caught up. Scoring is all over the shop.  Michelle Dev and Kelvin stood out for me. As noted above, Karims panda costume just totally put me off his actual dancing. Anyone doing a rumba had a hard time cos rumbas are shit.

The teeth bit was the episodes highlight.


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2019)

Actually watching live tonight as mrsb is unwell. It already feels like it’s going on a lifetime


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 12, 2019)

Goodness Tess's dress tonight is, er, um, something else!

Claudia's dress, on the other hand, is great.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 12, 2019)

What the hell is Tess wearing?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2019)

I have no idea what Johannes' partner was doing as I was only watching him!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2019)

Who was first btw as I was coming and the menfolk went "... err..."


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2019)

Chris Ramsay. He was alright


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2019)

belboid said:


> Chris Ramsay. He was alright


Ta!


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2019)

David James can dance!!!!!


----------



## D'wards (Oct 12, 2019)

Kelvin is very good isn't he. Wonder if he's danced before


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2019)

Mr QofG's may have to dance a rumba in "Evita" which he's currently rehearsing, as well as an Argentine tango, he's hoping for Kelvin's shirt!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2019)

I liked Motsi's comment about her sister!!


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Kelvin is very good isn't he. Wonder if he's danced before


He’s an actor, hockey player, rugby league player and motor racer. All round renaissance man. Ish.


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2019)

Pretty poor looking cake


----------



## D'wards (Oct 12, 2019)

belboid said:


> He’s an actor, hockey player, rugby league player and motor racer. All round renaissance man. Ish.


And clearly the housewive's favourite


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 12, 2019)

I think that's the first time I've understood what a rumba is supposed to be.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 12, 2019)

I think Michelle found that difficult but she sold the hell out if it!


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2019)

This is not Will’s dance.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2019)

belboid said:


> This is not Will’s dance.


No, sadly, but he tried _so _hard and I loved his red jacket. He's getting one of my votes!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 12, 2019)

Love Claudia's goth bitch look tonight


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2019)

Sounded like the band were going quicker to get that the fuck over with


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Love Claudia's goth bitch look tonight


Her shoulder pads are amazing!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2019)

I like Motsi's earrings.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 12, 2019)

Oh dear me no Saffron. No.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 12, 2019)

Great scores though! Clearly I don't know what I'm talking about


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 12, 2019)

Love Amy's dress


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2019)

That was pretty bloody groovy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Great scores though! Clearly I don't know what I'm talking about


I wasn't keen either.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2019)

Karim (who I thought was brilliant), Michelle and Will are getting my votes.


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2019)

Two votes for Alex and one for Dev


----------



## Glitter (Oct 12, 2019)

Dev, Karim and Chris


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 12, 2019)

My vote goes to Claudia's dress.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2019)

I voted all 3 times for Chris because I like him and I think he is at risk.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 12, 2019)

No YOU'VE got summat in YOUR eye cos of Saffron's nanna


----------



## trashpony (Oct 12, 2019)

The scoring was bizarre tonight. Alex got a 4 and David got an 8? He was a lot better but he was still shit. And what the hell was Katya sobbing about?  

I voted for Dev, Alex and David


----------



## Poot (Oct 12, 2019)

[QUOTE="trashpony, post: 16244092, member: 20895"And what the hell was Katya sobbing about? 
[/QUOTE]
The Daily Fail are trying to suggest that Katya is constantly pissed. It started when she fell over last week and they are wetting their pants over the latest emotional scenes. It's quite disturbing tbh.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2019)

No wonder the heroic Michelle looked grumpy and then fucked up. That abortion of a dress was fucking criminal. 

Karim’s partner looked so ill. Not sure if red eye makeup or if she was about to start bleeding from eyes, ears etc.  

There was some hilarious over marking tonight.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 13, 2019)

Poot said:


> The Daily Fail are trying to suggest that Katya is constantly pissed. It started when she fell over last week and they are wetting their pants over the latest emotional scenes. It's quite disturbing tbh.



That’s ridiculous but I still don’t understand why she was so upset. I do get being so thrilled that Mike was so much better. 

If anyone came across as pissed last night, it was the judges with their absurd marking! 

And yes, Michelle’s dress was fucking awful


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 13, 2019)

Oh my god Johannes dancing to single ladies was an absolute delight! No idea if whatsherface was any good as wasn’t watching her.

I like Dev, feel like he has potential and he’s such a sweetheart.

Chris Ramsey is alright, personality just on the right side of irritating.

Disappointed Alex isn’t better, but she still has promise. Also as with many of the sports people, bit quiet.

First non-awful dance from David James! Looking a bit vampirey but in a good way and actually danced pretty well.

Kelvin’s rumba was decent, despite it being a shit dance. All of the lusting gets annoying though. Calm yourselves you’re on tele.

Viscountess still annoying, being shown up in the dance by having less energy than Aljaz.

Love love love Michelle. Found it really fascinating to see her in the most unflattering workout clothes to rehearse.

I fast-forwarded Bushell, him to go.

Urgh Saffron’s gran weep fest back story. She’s just so ‘relatable’. Urgh. Waft-y crap dance.

Stage school boy predictably good but I’m just not liking him. And professional dancer practically dead of consumption.

Obligatory ‘shut up Tess’.

Alfonso instead of Bruno again next week. Yay, I love him.


----------



## belboid (Oct 13, 2019)

Ridiculousness abounds! But I don’t miss Posh Emma


----------



## belboid (Oct 13, 2019)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poot (Oct 13, 2019)

Bollocks


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 13, 2019)

I flippin' love Dev but the other two were better in the dance off by a long, long way.


----------



## belboid (Oct 13, 2019)

Dunno, Emma doesn’t really dance for the second half of it. Devs performance wasn’t as good as in the main show tho, ‘tis  true.


----------



## Looby (Oct 13, 2019)

Fucksake. [emoji20]


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 13, 2019)

Bastards. Neither of them are at the bottom but I thought Dev could have done well. Hate it when decent people start going ahead of the actually rubbish ones. 
And oh my god the difference between Claudia's genuine concern and Tess' fake empathy face was profound.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 14, 2019)

I reckon Dev fell on song choice tonight.  

It was so bland and meh, I got bored and stopped watching the dance both times.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 14, 2019)

I am gutted. I love Dev.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 14, 2019)

Glitter said:


> I am gutted. I love Dev.


Me too. He was my favourite


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 14, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> I reckon Dev fell on song choice tonight.
> 
> It was so bland and meh, I got bored and stopped watching the dance both times.



This^


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 14, 2019)

It was the right decision in the dance off, but I'm gutted to see Dev go


----------



## Espresso (Oct 14, 2019)

Sorry to see Dev go, He was one of my favourites. Booooooo


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 19, 2019)

Tess's jumpsuit tonight, my god


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 19, 2019)

Alfonso


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Tess's jumpsuit tonight, my god


I'm not keen on Claudia's dress tonight either.
Shirley wins the dress prize tonight.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 19, 2019)

Oti's legs. OMG.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 19, 2019)

Kelvin is not my type, but I so would


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2019)

He really got into the face pulling tonight


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 19, 2019)

Loving Motsi's make up this evening, 10/10


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 19, 2019)

colacubes said:


> Kelvin is not my type, but I so would



This 

He can ditch that fucking awful denim jacket though


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2019)

Yeah the jacket kind of obscured the hips as well which I thought was the main point of most Latin dances.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 19, 2019)

Aw, I kind of love David James  He seems like such a nice man. And I love a tall man.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2019)

Goodness David James looks terribly handsome in that getup....shame about the dancing though. Jive is hard.

Reckon he might be going out this week bless him.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 19, 2019)

I mean it was shit. But he’s trying


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2019)

I rather like David James but that was a bit shit!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2019)

One again I have no idea how Catherine (is it Catherine? ) did as I was watching Johannes


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One again I have no idea how Catherine (is it Catherine? ) did as I was watching Johannes


Same!! 
Great dress though.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 19, 2019)

That was an amazing salsa. AMAZE- ING.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2019)

Yeah!! That was a bit good!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2019)

Nice work Michelle!
Not sure why she was sniffing an old sock at the beginning.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2019)

I didn't think that was Michelle's best dance but I still love her.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 19, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One again I have no idea how Catherine (is it Catherine? ) did as I was watching Johannes



I heard on the radio earlier that Johannes and Graziano are doing a dance together in a couple of weeks


----------



## Looby (Oct 19, 2019)

colacubes said:


> Kelvin is not my type, but I so would



I think he’d be a really sloppy kisser, his mouth is very wide and flappy. [emoji1]


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2019)

colacubes said:


> I heard on the radio earlier that Johannes and Graziano are doing a dance together in a couple of weeks


Oooh I do hope so!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2019)

colacubes said:


> I heard on the radio earlier that Johannes and Graziano are doing a dance together in a couple of weeks


I'm getting slightly flushed already!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2019)

Didn't like that paso much. Don't really know why. Maybe it's just Anton.
Her arms were a bit funny somehow.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 19, 2019)

Alloa, a place to stay!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2019)

I really liked that charleston. I think she may have made a couple of mistakes but I thought it was great!


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 19, 2019)

Alex and Neil. Bloody great loved it!!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh Alex ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2019)

I enjoyed that charleston a lot!
They were nicely together and it was fun and I liked the music.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2019)

And she looks amazing!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 19, 2019)

Lagging slightly... Can you imagine having to do a passionate dance with Anton?


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 19, 2019)

...and a lovely Viennese waltz from those two. A really pretty dance


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2019)

I thought that Viennese Waltz was lovely but then I do rather prefer the romantic dances


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 19, 2019)

Had it on pause during tea, so only just watched Michelle. Her daughters are gorgeous! And I enjoyed her dance, she has very expressive hands.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> Lagging slightly... Can you imagine having to do a passionate dance with Anton?


No
I think I'd have to punch him.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2019)

Mike can fuck off! Not even seen his dance and he can fuck off.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2019)

The Small One was slightly obsessed with Katya's sandals in that "she's not only wearing high heels she's wearing SANDAL high heels"!

He can't understand how people can dance in high heels


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mike can fuck off! Not even seen his dance and he can fuck off.




It was awful!
Seriously bad wardrobe for the poor man as well.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 19, 2019)

Mike. Just no.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 19, 2019)

felixthecat said:


> Alex and Neil. Bloody great loved it!!





trashpony said:


> Oh Alex ❤️❤️❤️



Yes! Brilliant stuff, she looked so happy


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2019)

6???
7???

They've lost their minds


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2019)

Wow. I normally hate it when they do contemporary but that was great. Really quite moving.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2019)

I may be a bit weepy


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh that was lovely


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2019)

That was very moving. Really lovely.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 19, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It was awful!
> Seriously bad wardrobe for the poor man as well.



This is like watching a supermarket chicken try to dance


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2019)

That didn't do a lot for me tbh


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2019)

Same!
But I do like Karen's outfit.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 19, 2019)

Aaaaarrrggghhhh again the disabled celeb has to be "inspiring" and prove that anyone can do anything. Because of course the only thing that holds disabled people back is their own attitude. You know, discrimination, prejudice, disadvantage, none of those exist


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2019)

Saffron and thingy were very lovely. Nice ending to the show.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2019)

Not sure who to vote for tonight. 

Michelle because I think she may be in danger, Alex because I thought she was great. Not sure about the third.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 19, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> Aaaaarrrggghhhh again the disabled celeb has to be "inspiring" and prove that anyone can do anything. Because of course the only thing that holds disabled people back is their own attitude. You know, discrimination, prejudice, disadvantage, none of those exist



Yeah, I found the judges' reactions and comments quite distasteful tbh. The dance was fairly middling, lots of Jeanette over-dancing and a decent performance from Will (who I do like as a dancer), but all that gushing and crying was too much 'well done poor disabled person, well done for trying hard!!!' for my taste.

Didn't think much of Chris and Karen, but I am sure that I saw Raine Spencer wearing Karen's exact outfit at Glyndebourne in the early 90s


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2019)

I voted for Alex (twice) and Chris. Chris reminds me of one of my friends


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh god I’m watching from the beginning because I missed it and Tess’s jumpsuit looks even worse coming down the stairs. Wardrobe really hates her


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2019)

The small one wanted Karim so Michelle, Alex and Karim.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 19, 2019)

Loved Saffron. Also loved her dress.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 19, 2019)

Really not a fan of AJ, but that was a very good closer.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2019)

Alex & Neil
Karim & Amy
Michelle & Giovanni.

The first 2 because I thought they were the best and Michelle because I want her to stay.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 19, 2019)

Biddlybee said:


> Really not a fan of AJ, but that was a very good closer.



Same - I even voted for them despite finding him creepy as fuck, because it was an excellent dance.

Also voted Alex / Karim.


----------



## Poot (Oct 19, 2019)

We voted Alex and Karim too. And then Catherine because she is growing on me. A wouldn't let me vote for Saffron even though she's her favourite because everyone else will vote for her.

We watched Mike from between our fingers and even that was tough.


----------



## Looby (Oct 20, 2019)

That dance was brilliant!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2019)

Alphonso is so full of himself. He’s a pain in the arse.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2019)

That first number tonight was amazing! Mainly due to Johannes in those heels!!!


----------



## Saffy (Oct 20, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That first number tonight was amazing! Mainly due to Johannes in those heels!!!


He is just so...wow!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 21, 2019)

loved that Alex finally had her break-through dance. my favourite is still Johannes (no interest in the soap actress that is also there when he is!).
Michelle was only ok but i still love her.
best thing about Emma and Anton was the description of it in monk seals blog - The mighty mighty Monk Seal if you don't already read it
can't believe they saved the most irritating and worst dancer. i mean i know David James isn't great but come-on!
i still prefer Alfonso to Bruno.
scoring was a bit less bat-shit, i mean, obviously over-scoring (10s, really?!) but the worst people got the worst scores so sort of an improvement...


----------



## KatyF (Oct 23, 2019)

I've just seen the song and dance choices for halloween and I'm already cringing at Mike Bushell.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 23, 2019)

KatyF said:


> I've just seen the song and dance choices for halloween and I'm already cringing at Mike Bushell.



i've fast-forwarded him every week after the first time. if you're watching live you know when your wee / tea / wine break is...


----------



## Argonia (Oct 23, 2019)

I have never watched Strictly but have found myself watching a little bit of it whilst waiting for Match of the Day.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 23, 2019)

I like Bruno!
Alfonso is too nicey nicey American for me. Scores too high.

Mike is an arse but his effort was 100% more entertaining than David James who danced like a plank this weekend. Bless him.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 26, 2019)

Halloween is one of my favourite weeks!


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 26, 2019)

I HATE Halloween week. I hate the costumes. Although actually I quite like Tess as a goth. 

That was the least exciting tango in the history of Strictly. It was as dramatic as a glass of weak orange squash.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 26, 2019)

I just can't take to Emma. Her face when Craig was talking was a picture! 
I actually think she was poking her bottom lip out.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm not keen on the samba and I really wasn't keen on that samba


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2019)

That was much better from Mike Bushell but I hope  he goes out this week.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2019)

I liked that paso, I appreciate what everyone but Bruno said but isn't that the choreography rather than Karim?


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 26, 2019)

What the hell is going on with the music this week? It's all completely unsuitable for the dances.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I liked that paso, I appreciate what everyone but Bruno said but isn't that the choreography rather than Karim?


It's unfair to mark based on the choreography


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2019)

That didn't do a lot for me. Well Johannes was brilliant but I'm not supposed to be just watching him!


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 26, 2019)

Michelle and Giovanni bloody brilliant!!!!

Loved it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2019)

Yeah that was great!


----------



## Saffy (Oct 26, 2019)

Michelle and Giovanni were amazing!


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 26, 2019)

Everyone is happy because finally one of the dances is good. With suitable music. And not just a bit strange and flat.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2019)

I could have done without the flying bit in that. But I like when she held his leg.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2019)

That was great from Alex!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2019)

I think I'm voting for Alex, Karim and Michelle this week.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm watching on record so way behind everyone else, but yeah:

Tess's dress bizarrely great this week  

Emma and Anton dull as shit

Karen and whatsisname too dull to watch, plus completely wrong music choice (I love that song, but it's no samba) 

Other Emma and Aljaz okay - best I've seen so far


----------



## Glitter (Oct 26, 2019)

Michelle.

Kelvin. 

Alex. 

Johanes. 

OMG!!!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2019)

I loved the opening pro dance.  

I really enjoyed the stranger things paso, but not as much as Michelle’s foxtrot.  She was smoking hot, and i don’t even look at Giovanni.  

I didn’t like the vampire tango at all.  I’m glad he made a mistake so my Michelle got her week at the top.  

Alex’s nines were clearly extra high because of her last minut partner issue... but no less deserved for that.  Poor mare.  Interesting to see how badly KFG fucked up.  


No one to hate this week - I’m irritated by how un-irritating Mike Bushell was.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 27, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> Alex’s nines were clearly extra high because of her last minut partner issue... but no less deserved for that.  Poor mare.  Interesting to see how badly KFG fucked up.



I know he got a lot wrong but didn’t he have 45 minutes to learn it? That’s a tall order for anyone. 

Alex was amazing though. She’s got the big game temperament. 

Al was cooking when Michelle danced and he wanted to rewind it. Normally I get really mad about rewinding live tv but I was happy to watch that again. And I’m gonna watch it again with short stuff too.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 27, 2019)

Wtf is up with Catherine and Johannes' costumes? A bit of eyeshadow for him and a red dress for her, that's the least effort I've ever seen for a Strictly Halloween special


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 27, 2019)

Michelle, just totally wow. Loved it (and love her).


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 27, 2019)

What is actually up with Neil? Everyone's been very vague about it. I looked on Twitter and nobody knows. And now I know who goes out this week


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 27, 2019)

I have absolutely zero interest in Kelvin. None whatsoever. That tango made no impression on me at all.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 27, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> What is actually up with Neil? Everyone's been very vague about it. I looked on Twitter and nobody knows. And now I know who goes out this week


One of the facebook groups has lots of posts saying that medical advice was that he could dance, but he chose not to. There is a bit of a scrap on the group about it. 

And it did seem a bit odd on the programme - they seemed a bit dismissive about him (although I may have imagined that) and there wasn't much obvious wishing him well.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 27, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> I have absolutely zero interest in Kelvin. None whatsoever. That tango made no impression on me at all.


Yeah, me too. He just leaves me cold.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 27, 2019)

Alex was brilliant. I wish she could just be paired with Kevin from now on  

If I'd voted this week it would have been for Michelle, Alex and Karim. Be interesting to see who goes out tonight!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think I'm voting for Alex, Karim and Michelle this week.


That's who I voted for. I don't like Karim but that was a good dance. 

Alex has really come into her own now - I hope she can continue to shine once she has to do more serious dances. 

Kelvin's mouth is too big for his face!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2019)

I wonder if Will and Jeanette will be back next week, it sounded like a nasty injury.

I think I'd like to see Mike, Chris (he's the comedian isn't he?) or whoever Anton is with go this week as they interest me the least.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 27, 2019)

All in all I found this Halloween 'special' very lacklustre  Musical non-sequiturs, limp costumes and so-so routines.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 27, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> One of the facebook groups has lots of posts saying that medical advice was that he could dance, but he chose not to.



If that's the case, it makes it all the more pointed that Alex's VT was all about perseverance and overcoming barriers


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 27, 2019)

The duchesses dance was weirdly slow. I mean, she kept up with the beat but it felt like it was more important to look elegant than to have energy. And yay! Craig agrees, I am dancing critic genius…

Talking of slow, it was weird to see such a careful dance to Backstreet boys! I actually thought there were moments where Chris was doing reasonably ok. Half speed, obv, but (Backstreet’s Back) alright.

Saffron did a pretty decent job. You could see AJ giving her the odd prompt on the routine but dancing had some energy woohoo!

It’s a shame that that wig and outfit made Karim look like more of a little kid than he does already, made it very difficult to take seriously. I think that was actually technically good but it just looked silly!

Johannes was amazing as always, although he didn’t quite manage to distract from the singers totally butchering that song. Catherine is just blandness.

Michelle really has the right look for that dance, was really killing it performance-wise and presumably steps wise also based on the judges comments. Love her!

Found Kelvin’s dance a bit meh, style over substance. The promenade bits were good but there was a lot of faffing and the frantic foot bit was well dodgy. And urgh, Bruno and girls, keep it in your pants.

Bit of an eye roll here that Alex’s choice had to be street dance cos she’s a black footballer from a working class London background, even though her professional dancer is one of the whitest least ‘urban’ in the show. And then for him to be last minute replaced by an even more clean cut ballroom dancer (I mean, we should be grateful it wasn’t Anton at least). Although actually I'd much rather see street dance than contemptowaft, which appear to be the only two choices, so hmm. It was ok, slightly messy in parts, from Kevin mostly. I can’t imagine she felt super comfortable that her dancer got swapped out but she gave it a decent go. Real shame we didn’t get to see a version where she wasn’t trying to hold it all together. Does feel like her joy of dahnce and performance level is still growing though! Actually rewatched it only looking at her (much like all dances with Johnannes in) and if you ignored Kevin’s floundering it looked a lot better! Not 9 better but maybe an 8.

Also, did I miss it or did they not actually say what happened to Neil? Him pulling out an hour before implies it wasn’t a rehearsal injury, maybe he had d&v and hence the skirting around it?!

Loved Claudia’s comment at the end about not even Janette being there (Janette must always be at the front nearest the camera!) and then felt a bit sorry for her as they swarmed her to death…


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 27, 2019)

Sapphireblue the other couple's choice option is theatre jazz. Faye from Steps did an amazing one of those last year.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 27, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Sapphireblue the other couple's choice option is theatre jazz. Faye from Steps did an amazing one of those last year.



ah, yeah then in that case street dance was definitely the best choice for Alex. and i'm now looking forward to Michelle's theatre jazz!


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 27, 2019)

I always think of Chris as the son of Vic Reeves and Gina McKee.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2019)

Well that's a surprise, Mike staying in

Wrong couple kept imo


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2019)

Jesus. Ok, this week wasn’t brilliant for them but Mike is the worst dancer by a fucking mile! 

Johannes is so lovely.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 27, 2019)

Johannes is surely now the fave Male pro.  He’ll get someone lovely next year, like Robin used to.  


Thing is, she fucked up the dance off, and Mike did correct some of his errors.  

It puts them in an awful position, but I think the judges made the right call.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 27, 2019)

Btw.  Did neil really drop out from a bit of cramp? Cause that’s how it looked...


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 27, 2019)

Poor Johannes  what a lovely man.

I was well into the strong BDSM energy of tonight's pro dance


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> Btw.  Did neil really drop out from a bit of cramp? Cause that’s how it looked...



I FF through everything but the pro-dance, results and dance off. Did they talk to him?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 27, 2019)

Looby said:


> I FF through everything but the pro-dance, results and dance off. Did they talk to him?



there was a vague bit about how his calf was super tight and him sitting with ice. people have definitely danced through worse.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 27, 2019)

Looby said:


> Jesus. Ok, this week wasn’t brilliant for them but Mike is the worst dancer by a fucking mile!
> 
> Johannes is so lovely.



this times a billionty.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 27, 2019)

Michelle's was my favourite, though I really liked Karim's, too. Saffron's outfit made me have a number of impure thoughts


----------



## colacubes (Oct 27, 2019)

Well I didn’t think I could love Johannes any more than I did, but I was wrong *weeps*


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2019)

Johannes is brilliant but he reminds me of Joe Varney when he first started as a pro dancing with a celeb - couldn’t tone down his brilliance to make his partner look better. Catherine wasn’t great but he didn’t do much to make her look better. And that’s part of the job.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Michelle's was my favourite, though I really liked Karim's, too. Saffron's outfit made me have a number of impure thoughts


She’s a teenager


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 28, 2019)

A haunted pack of cards??


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> A haunted pack of cards??


It’s a thing! Apparently  I think the costume/music team is just surprised that anton is still in and aren’t quite sure what to do with him


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 28, 2019)

Michelle's posture was beautiful!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 28, 2019)

Oh my god that poor woman has to do a rumba with Anton next week. That's going to be excruciating.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh my god that poor woman has to do a rumba with Anton next week. That's going to be excruciating.


Why do you think her eyes are always so alarmed looking? She’s known all along this day would come.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 30, 2019)

Will has quit


----------



## Saffy (Nov 1, 2019)

Neil's not dancing with Alex again this week. She's been practicing with Kevin since Wednesday.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 2, 2019)

Dear Lord what are they making Tess wear this week? She looks like an extra from Saturday Night Fever


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 2, 2019)

Seems to be trousers all round. 

Anyway, that was a good start!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2019)

OMG Michelle looks amazing !!


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 2, 2019)

Hm, that was a bit odd and didn't really work for me.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 2, 2019)

When is this rumba going to happen?? I need it out of the way.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2019)

Hmmm... I want that keen on that Viennese Waltz. I mean I think they performed it well but it didn't do much for me.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 2, 2019)

Same


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 2, 2019)

Ooh I loved the waltz. But that was a very cautious fleckle.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 2, 2019)

Meh Viennese waltz. And how poor Kelvin could breathe in that shirt I don't know


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 2, 2019)

Salsa was a bit messy.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 2, 2019)

How many different dances are there and are contestants not allowed to repeat one? 
I'm pretty certain they wouldn't be allowed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2019)

I loved Alex's dance, it really made me smile.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 2, 2019)

I really like Alex and I'm so happy to see Kevin dancing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 2, 2019)

Yay! I enjoyed that from Alex and KFG


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 2, 2019)

This is absolute cringe


----------



## Looby (Nov 2, 2019)

Can we keep Kevin? That was so lovely, I think Alex is brilliant.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> This is absolute cringe


Me too, though the menfolk liked it. Especially the small one!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 2, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me too, though the menfolk liked it. Especially the small one!


I was worried right from the start of the show when I saw the outfits


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 2, 2019)

Oh god here it comes!!!


----------



## Looby (Nov 2, 2019)

Sorry I’m behind. Chris and Karen, fucking hell. It doesn’t work on any level.


----------



## Looby (Nov 2, 2019)

This is horrible. That fucking wig isn’t helping.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 2, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh god here it comes!!!


Well the singing was very good.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 2, 2019)

I found that surprisingly rather good.
I forget what a good dancer Anton is.


----------



## Looby (Nov 2, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I found that surprisingly rather good.
> I forget what a good dancer Anton is.



He is a good dancer but I hated it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 2, 2019)

Seems I know shit! Shirley trashed them!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2019)

Looby said:


> He is a good dancer but I hated it.


This.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I found that surprisingly rather good.
> I forget what a good dancer Anton is.


Yeh but he's an arse


----------



## Looby (Nov 2, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Seems I know shit! Shirley trashed them!



I’m definitely not in tune with the judges either after the scoring of Chris and Karen!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 2, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh but he's an arse


He is a total arse which is why I forget what a lovely dancer he is.


----------



## Poot (Nov 2, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh but he's an arse


You mustn't talk over Shirley when she's telling you how to rumba. That's just basic.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2019)

So I think it'll be Karim, Alex and Michelle again for me.

I know Mike hasn't danced yet but he annoys me!


----------



## Saffy (Nov 2, 2019)

Looby said:


> He is a good dancer but I hated it.


 my feelings exactly.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 2, 2019)

I enjoyed that too! Guess I just like the charleston and that song.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2019)

Mike, Emma (not the Vicountess) or Chris to go this week for me


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 2, 2019)

Karim, Michelle and Alex.

I'd like to see an Emma vs. Emma dance off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2019)

Poot said:


> You mustn't talk over Shirley when she's telling you how to rumba. That's just basic.


Yeh I couldn't believe that. Rude and stupid


----------



## trashpony (Nov 3, 2019)

I think Oti Mabuse is probably the only person in the world who can pull off a star printed bacofoil jumpsuit


----------



## Saffy (Nov 3, 2019)

trashpony said:


> I think Oti Mabuse is probably the only person in the world who can pull off a star printed bacofoil jumpsuit


She looks amazing.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 3, 2019)

Fucking Anton’s dodgy fan base. Although glad Mike is in the dance off again


----------



## Saffy (Nov 3, 2019)

It's got to be Mike's week to go out.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 3, 2019)

Oh graziano and Johannes dancing together has made me a bit weepy


----------



## Saffy (Nov 3, 2019)

Either way, this is going to be a good result tonight.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 3, 2019)

Saffy said:


> Either way, this is going to be a good result tonight.


Yep. Be happy to lose either one. Stary eye Emma next!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2019)

Mike's out. He's mucking it up.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2019)

Wut!!!!


----------



## Poot (Nov 3, 2019)

I thought Viscountess Weymouth's true colours were showing a little bit when she got given the heave-ho


----------



## Me76 (Nov 3, 2019)

So sad to see Aljaz go, but not sad to see Emma go. 

I am disappointed that Saffron's knickers weren't glittery like they were in ITT in the week.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 3, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Wut!!!!



what does he have on the judges?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm disappointed that Mike hasn't gone but not dissppointed that Emma has iyswim


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 3, 2019)

Tess's jumpsuit was the horror to end all horrors. Every time they cut back to her it made me gasp again 

Karim brilliant, Alex brilliant (please let her stay with KFG from now on), Michelle brilliant.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 4, 2019)

I actually wanted Mike to stay in. He’s not great, he’s not going to win but he has improved more than anyone else and I actually like seeing people learn how to dance.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 4, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Tess's jumpsuit was the horror to end all horrors. Every time they cut back to her it made me gasp again
> 
> Karim brilliant, Alex brilliant (please let her stay with KFG from now on), Michelle brilliant.



It’s amazing what she can do with a decent partner.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 4, 2019)

Glitter said:


> I actually wanted Mike to stay in. He’s not great, he’s not going to win but he has improved more than anyone else and I actually like seeing people learn how to dance.



He was undeniably better in the dance off.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 4, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> He was undeniably better in the dance off.


He was. And Emma was very ungracious about losing!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 4, 2019)

Yeah, I get the feeling she doesn't face adversity too often


----------



## Saffy (Nov 4, 2019)

The way she was cuddling into Aljaz shoulder had me raging.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 4, 2019)

She basically regressed to a 3 year old.  face, body language, everything.  


May Kasahara said:


> Yeah, I get the feeling she doesn't face adversity too often


Yes, someone who is not used to not getting what they want.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> He was undeniably better in the dance off.


yeh the one dance that really suits him


----------



## trashpony (Nov 4, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Yeah, I get the feeling she doesn't face adversity too often


I looked her up - she was privately educated at a girls' school in London (I think spanglechick called that right!), her mum is a London 'socialite' and her dad is an Oxford educated Nigerian oil magnate. Being kicked off Strictly is probably the most disappointment she's suffered in her whole life


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 4, 2019)

trashpony said:


> I looked her up - she was privately educated at a girls' school in London (I think spanglechick called that right!), her mum is a London 'socialite' and her dad is an Oxford educated Nigerian oil magnate. Being kicked off Strictly is probably the most disappointment she's suffered in her whole life


Well, being ostracised by her racist in-laws can't have been nice. I thought when she said "I'll never get over this" she was taking the piss out of herself. But maybe not.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 4, 2019)

I was just befuddled because she seemed not to have realised she’d be booted at some point around now. I mean, she can’t have thought she would win the whole thing - the scores must’ve told her that.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 4, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> I was just befuddled because she seemed not to have realised she’d be booted at some point around now. I mean, she can’t have thought she would win the whole thing - the scores must’ve told her that.


She might have reasonably expected to beat Mike though - that's kind of humiliating.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 4, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> She might have reasonably expected to beat Mike though - that's kind of humiliating.


Yes it is. Hardy ha ha


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 4, 2019)

Mike is clearly less good at dancing but she was just boring to watch in that last dance. I guess that's what swung it in the end, even though Mike messed up at least twice that I could see.

It's really noticeable that all the couples immediately cheer and hug each other when they get through except for....Emma and Anton. She just looks terrified and he only seems to care that HE is winning.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 4, 2019)

Shirley Ballas in her pomp


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 4, 2019)

That's amazing!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 4, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> Well, being ostracised by her racist in-laws can't have been nice. I thought when she said "I'll never get over this" she was taking the piss out of herself. But maybe not.


True, I was horrified when I read that. What arseholes.


----------



## Looby (Nov 4, 2019)

There’s an episode of Gilmore Girls where the characters watch a night of ballroom dancing competitions and Emily Gilmore is talking about Shirley and Corky Ballas.

Her son is a dancer too and dated a previous contestant. Ashley Roberts maybe.


----------



## Looby (Nov 4, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Mike is clearly less good at dancing but she was just boring to watch in that last dance. I guess that's what swung it in the end, even though Mike messed up at least twice that I could see.
> 
> It's really noticeable that all the couples immediately cheer and hug each other when they get through except for....Emma and Anton. She just looks terrified and he only seems to care that HE is winning.



He’s like that every year, it really is all about him. What a prick.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 9, 2019)

Alex looked a bit off time to me but hey. 

Why have they cut one of Tess's sleeves off and pinned it to her side?


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 9, 2019)

Can I just say here how much I LOVE Karen Hauer's breakup haircut?


----------



## Looby (Nov 9, 2019)

That affair comment from Motsi was a bit awkward!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 9, 2019)

Why have they given Michelle that hair? It’s dreadful


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 9, 2019)

Very dull theatre jazz routine.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

If the judges give really good comments without mentioning flaws in the routine you expect a 9 or 10, but they've praised dances to the sky then given 7s or 8s


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 9, 2019)

Did a double-take thought Anton was dancing with Anita Harris circa 1968.


----------



## Poot (Nov 9, 2019)

felixthecat said:


> Can I just say here how much I LOVE Karen Hauer's breakup haircut?


Couldn't take my eyes off Karen


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 9, 2019)

Loved Alex, even if she must dance with Neil again. Loads of fun and great choreography.

Emma and Anton dull indeed, and I thought she was off time several times. Not sharp enough to sell it at all.

Michelle = the queen. She was amazing  

Oti's routine was fab, although Kelvin still bores the tits off me.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 9, 2019)

Just watched late on catch up having not read the recent updates on the thread. I stood up and gave Michelle a round of applause on my own at home. It confused the dog a lot  Anyway, her and Saffron definitely best tonight. Also Saffron’s dress was stunning


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 10, 2019)

Why is Tess dressed as a whateverthefuckthatis?! Too soon for Christmas decorations. Wardrobe must HATE her.

Alex was pretty good. It wasn’t super fast but looked like it had been choreographed nicely to show how far she’s come without pushing it too hard. She is the proper journey girl now. Kevin doing his best to be pleased for Neil there

Stage school boy ringer trying a bit too hard. I think Craig’s comments were aimed at Amy / i.e. choreograph / teach him better.

I thought Chris was quite good actually. His ‘serious’ face wasn’t too annoying and his posture and footwork was ok. Also, TUNE.

Loved Michelle. Great choreography. Again, TUNE. Slight exception was that when he was spinning her she had a suppressed ‘argh’ look on her face!

Emma’s dance screamed I want to be cast in a musical please! And I think she might have passed the audition. I didn’t watch Anton cos just urgh but she was enjoying herself. And lol at her thanking the choreographers, not exactly shocked that Anton didn’t come up with that.

Saffron was lovely but not as amazing for me as the judges thought it was. Bit dull even if it was technically great.

Bruno’s into racing? I assume the joke was that he means drag race

An actual surprise guest in Kelvin's VT that was a surprise and a great one! Strictly 1st surely? Normally the ‘surprise’ guest is a colleague or a relative (child or nan for preference).

I’ll never fancy Kelvin cos his face is just too gormless but he can MOVE those hips. And is it me or has he got even more muscley? Brilliant dance, including a well complicated lift that looked to me like it went smoothly. 10s across the board from chez Sapph.

Hope bottom two aren’t Chris and Mike cos I can’t take Mike winning another dance off. Just no.


----------



## belboid (Nov 10, 2019)

Mike will lose to whoever he faces, unless they feck it up.


----------



## belboid (Nov 10, 2019)

I now thoroughly approve of Saffron. She didn’t wear a poppy!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2019)

Really enjoyed Alex. 

I found the camera work a bit dodgy throughout though.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 10, 2019)

Well that was an upset for the bottom two.  I hate people.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 10, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> Well that was an upset for the bottom two.  I hate people.


I suspect it must have been very close.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 11, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> Well that was an upset for the bottom two.  I hate people.


At least it was a dead cert to finally get rid of Mike


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2019)

That was the best last dance ever.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 16, 2019)

Blackpool innit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2019)

Motsi looks fab!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 16, 2019)

Can't wait to see how Michelle and Giovani's voguing goes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2019)

Bit of a sedentary salsa from Chris.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 16, 2019)

Blimey, Chris and Karen were actually really good.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Blimey, Chris and Karen were actually really good.


I didn't really like it  But then I find salsa annoying, it's so..... jolly


----------



## binka (Nov 16, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Blimey, Chris and Karen were actually really good.


No way was it a 9 though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2019)

Sooty!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 16, 2019)

Love Bruno's jacket.

Not worth a 9 no. The performance was great but I thought his actual salsa moves were a bit wooden.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2019)

I don't really warm to Emma but that was quite good. I wouldn't be sorry to see her go though


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 16, 2019)

I thought that was lovely.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2019)

Not worth a 10 imho


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 16, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sooty!!



Awesome, looking good for his age too!


----------



## D'wards (Nov 16, 2019)

Alex looks great.
I appreciate the flashing of her draws.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 16, 2019)

binka said:


> No way was it a 9 though



Haven't seen the scores yet - no, it's definitely not a 9. I meant it was really good for Chris and Karen


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 16, 2019)

Alex and Neil!! That was fucking great!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2019)

I love Alex!!


----------



## binka (Nov 16, 2019)

I hope Alex wins, if she gets to the final I'd have her favourite I think everyone likes her


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2019)

I think we're in for 10's here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2019)

It was bloody good though


----------



## D'wards (Nov 16, 2019)

Kelvin- brilliant! Love the fact they kept elements of the Elvis original


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 16, 2019)

Wow! Everyone's really good this week. Kelvin and Oti were fab! Loved it.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 16, 2019)

Kelvin & Oti - A-MAZE-ING!


----------



## binka (Nov 16, 2019)

I really like Michelle but there wasn't much dancing in that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2019)

binka said:


> I really like Michelle but there wasn't much dancing in that


This. I'm going to vote for her though 'cos in my dreams I am Michelle


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 16, 2019)

I would have liked to see a bit more actual dancing but Michelle looked amazing and I liked it. Not the best and I think she might be in danger this week.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 16, 2019)

Crikey Karim

Some shit hot performances all round tonight


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm voting for Karim, Alex and Michelle as I reckon the latter two might be in danger.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 16, 2019)

binka said:


> I really like Michelle but there wasn't much dancing in that



Aye. Also the song was not in a comfortable register for that singer.


----------



## binka (Nov 16, 2019)

Very high standard for everyone left, there isn't even anyone I dislike either - think this is one of the best series and the last few weeks are going to be great

Edit - actually Chris is the worst left by some distance


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 16, 2019)

felixthecat said:


> Crikey Karim
> 
> Some shit hot performances all round tonight



Yes indeed!


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2019)

A bit of slightly generous marking going on, but that was still the best Blackpool episode ever, probably. Everyone was enjoyable. Hate anton tho I do that was a gray routine. Michelle needed to do more actual dancing but what a performance. Kelvin and Karim, just wow. And Alex! Not perfect by any means, but feist that you’d never have imagined eight weeks ago.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 17, 2019)

I didn’t enjoy Michelle and Giovanni’s dance or the background video. 

It wasn’t even like a couple’s routine - more like Michelle posing solo with backing dancers. 

I am disappointed because I thought she was doing really well learning a new skill etc., and had more to give, but I would be surprised if she survives a dance off with that. 

there’s a bit of a twitter campaign to save her, including suggestions that those of us who didn’t like it are homophobic! Which is bollocks. 

poor judgement choosing “vogueing” as a dance.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 17, 2019)

I agree with you Guineveretoo - I think that was a real mistake when she's in danger and I would like to see her stay on. Sadly if it's a dance off between her and Chris, he's going to win and I think she deserves to stay in more than he does (although I've warmed to him and think he's really worked hard)


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 17, 2019)

trashpony said:


> I agree with you Guineveretoo - I think that was a real mistake when she's in danger and I would like to see her stay on. Sadly if it's a dance off between her and Chris, he's going to win and I think she deserves to stay in more than he does (although I've warmed to him and think he's really worked hard)



I agree that, if the dance off was about the whole show and dance ability/progress, then Michelle would beat Chris hands down but, since it’s only about the dance in the dance off, and Michelle was the lowest scorer, I think she will be eliminated against anyone tonight. 

so, it all comes down to whether she’s picked up enough votes, which seems unlikely. 

it’s a shame - she had potential and I enjoyed watching her every other week.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 17, 2019)

Sadly if Michelle is in the dance off she will go.

I disagree about Chris though - I think he's the stuff strictly is made of - absolutely no previous experience and has made incredible strides in all aspects. I don't think he'll be in the dance off at all.

We're getting to the 'personality' stage of the competition and I can see him being popular with the public


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 17, 2019)

So this week wardrobe hates Claudia? That jacket just doesn’t fit right. If it had been nicely tailored it might have worked, but no.

And did Craig lose a bet? That hat!

Chris did pretty well. Yes, the choreography was mostly piss easy and he was sat down for too long at the start but he was on the beat and all of the lifts went ok. Not a fucking 9 though. 

I hardly watched Emma. Elegant but a bit dull. Not a 10. Bruno hates it when Shirley gives an unwarranted 10 when he’s planning to do one as well. He likes to be the rogue over-marker!

Alex did well having to do stuff in sync with professional dancers. I wasn’t sure about the standard of all of it but I do like her. Good outfit, really worked with the dance. Bit sad she also didn’t get over-marked cos that’s a big disadvantage.

Showing off with the press up thingies! Kelvin was excellent, although I think his kicks and flicks could possibly have been more defined / higher? Although they were definitely on time. He was also definitely counting 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8 at several points

Anyone else just sick of Bruno now? Just, shut up.

Saffron nailed it. I particularly liked that she kept her face calm during the weird leg lift thing. I think I spotted her being a tiny bit behind AJ a couple of times but mostly correct.

Why the fuck are they vogueing in those ridiculous costumes. They must be hampering their movement?! Giovanni’s vogueing is too languid and shite, the black guy was nailing it though and all of the rest were decent. Singer was noticeably sharp. Not sure I liked it, Michelle was doing her best but it was just weird choreography. It should have been sharp vogueing all the way through, fast and furious like a quickstep of the arms. They should have been able to swap out her dancer for Johannes, that would have been fierce. Also, if you’re not watching Pose you should be.

Karim very athletic, decent job. Still not a fan but that’s just the ringer in him I think.

Really concerned we might lose Alex or Michelle this week. When it should be Chris or Emma. Hmm.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 17, 2019)

felixthecat said:


> Sadly if Michelle is in the dance off she will go.
> 
> I disagree about Chris though - I think he's the stuff strictly is made of - absolutely no previous experience and has made incredible strides in all aspects. I don't think he'll be in the dance off at all.
> 
> We're getting to the 'personality' stage of the competition and I can see him being popular with the public



I’m with you on Chris. I think he’s fit, which helps, but, as I said last week about Mike, I want to see people learn to dance. 

Having said that, what DO those two boys have to do to get a 10 off Craig? They were both brilliant.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 17, 2019)

FFS saffron the pity tears don’t make me warm to you


----------



## binka (Nov 17, 2019)

The correct result I think. I know it was couples choice so why didn't they choose to put some dancing in it? Think they need to get rid of couples choice as an option it's rubbish


----------



## Poot (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Saffy (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Looby (Nov 17, 2019)

Right decision but I’m so so sad that Michelle is out. She’s amazing.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 17, 2019)

trashpony said:


> FFS saffron the pity tears don’t make me warm to you



I really like her. 

But I am also gutted


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2019)

The really sad thing is it wasn't even very good voguing.

It was bound to happen though. We're now firmly in the personality contest stage and a lot of the audience just don't know who she is. Hence being in the bottom 2 last week.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2019)

She looked sha-mazing though.  If she had to go, home m glad it was in a pompadour wig and a pannier skirt.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 17, 2019)

Michelle's makeup was gorge this week. also Gio clearly watched that dance back cos he was tonnes sharper in the re-do. 

Saffron was technically better but personality-wise not a fan.

i can see that non-drag race people probably not that fussed about Michelle. i think it's a bit like the various Pussycat dolls, i was not too bothered and didn't really want them to get through.


----------



## MsHopper (Nov 18, 2019)

Shame Michelle is out but there just didn't seem to be enough dance content


----------



## D'wards (Nov 23, 2019)

Is that a first? One of the judges belting out a tune?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 23, 2019)

What is happening and why?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2019)

Not keen on that but then I don't really like the samba


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 23, 2019)

She looked a bit awkward and stiff


----------



## trashpony (Nov 23, 2019)

This is too slow for a samba. And I’m not sure having a group of gawping kid ‘social media followers’ will endear her to people. It didn’t me - it felt horribly exploitative


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2019)

I like Motsi's hair.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 23, 2019)

She started out completely out of time until AJ got hold of her and it was all a bit clumsy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2019)

That'll be an 8 from Shirley I think, maybe a 7


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 23, 2019)

Love the frock though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> She looked a bit awkward and stiff


Like she had kippers in her shoes


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 23, 2019)

Karen's hair is so fabulous.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 23, 2019)

Oh the ringer did good there


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2019)

I liked that but I'm not sure I'm keen on the couple's choice.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 23, 2019)

Yes he danced very well but I absolutely hated the choreography.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yes he danced very well but I absolutely hated the choreography.


Yeah I think I'm with you on that.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 23, 2019)

Ooh Motsi’s make up! ❤️


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 23, 2019)

Hm. Whatevs @that contempowaft.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 23, 2019)

Sorry Karim, but I'm not feeling it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 23, 2019)

What would Merce Cunningham make of it all I wonder.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 23, 2019)

Contempowaft


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 23, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> What would Merce Cunningham make of it all I wonder.


He'd think it was shit


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 23, 2019)

Oops! I think a few things went a bit wrong but it looks like she pulled off some difficult things as well.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2019)

I think Alex looks amazing but there were too many kicks for me.

I think I'll still vote for her though 'cos she's great.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 23, 2019)

Quite a rude fanny joke


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 23, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Contempowaft


™ spanglechick I think.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 23, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think Alex looks amazing but there were too many kicks for me.
> 
> I think I'll still vote for her though 'cos she's great.


She was just kind of thrashing around with her legs.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2019)

4!! I think that's harsh.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 23, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 4!! I think that's harsh.


It is a bit harsh!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2019)

I wouldn't be sorry to wave goodbye to Emma and Anton.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 23, 2019)

Ooh be great to see a bit of Northern Soul inspired dancing


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 23, 2019)

Aw Kelvin and his wife


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2019)

Again Kelvin was excellent but,  and I know I sound like disgruntled of Tunbridge Wells, but I want a 'proper' dance.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 23, 2019)

oh that was the best couples choice ever

I quite like kelvin now


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 23, 2019)

Loved Kelvin's dance !


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 23, 2019)

Oti should give up ballroom and just dance Northern Soul now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2019)

Craig is being very harsh this week!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 23, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Again Kelvin was excellent but,  and I know I sound like disgruntled of Tunbridge Wells, but I want a 'proper' dance.


Me too. I mean it was all right but nah. Down with couple's choice!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 23, 2019)

10? Fuck off.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2019)

Emma and Anton... meh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2019)

No 10s for her


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 23, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Emma and Anton... meh.


And here we were moaning about wanting a "proper" dance


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2019)

That was probably the best dance of the night, I thought


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> And here we were moaning about wanting a "proper" dance


I know


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2019)

That was hard for Chris I think. He did well with a dance he looked uncomfy with.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 23, 2019)

There was a lot of standing around looking impressive in that paso.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2019)

We are going to vote for Karim, Alex and.... Whoever the small one chooses.


----------



## aqua (Nov 23, 2019)

It's a pretty shit night all round. Even the small girl isn't impressed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 23, 2019)

I hardly noticed Chris - I couldn't take my eyes off Karen.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 23, 2019)

An underwhelming night, I feel a bit cheated


----------



## belboid (Nov 23, 2019)

I seem to have been allowed five votes. 3-2 Alex n chris. 

not a classic week, not as bad as you moaning gits think tho!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm abstaining this week. I didn't like any of them.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2019)

The small one has voted for Saffron. I'd have gone for Chris myself (I'm assuming that Kelvin will be safe)


----------



## aqua (Nov 23, 2019)

Yeah Chris was good


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 23, 2019)

Loved Oti's dance. Was there someone else on the floor with her?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 23, 2019)

That was the most boring quickstep I've ever seen.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 23, 2019)

<Chris and Karen's paso drum music starts>

Mr K: I like to move it move it, I like to move it move it...


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 24, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> ™ spanglechick I think.



Not ruling myself out, but I thought it was May Kasahara


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 24, 2019)

Ha, I think I nicked it from the Guardian live blog.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 24, 2019)

Well who knew Bruno’s voice went that low?! Well, less went and more dragged. Why the fuck did he do that? It was ok. They could at least have turned his mic up cos when the backing started up properly you could only just hear him.

Have Tess’s boobs always been that big?

Saffron’s samba was weirdly slow. Her hips weren’t too bad, but the steps felt over placed, or at least trying to be precise and not actually managing it.

Tameka did a great terms and conditions. Also very gracefully got the dancer to GET OFF HER without killing him.

I found Karim’s stage school audition annoying. And Tess after – poor ikle wikle boy all emotional wibble.

Really liked Alex’s tango, a couple of the lifts were a bit clunky but otherwise looked impressive to me, sad that apparently technically she wasn’t on it.

What was with all the bloody props in Kelvin’s dance?! Awful costumes, slightly odd choreography, felt like it never really got going although I did like the bits that were actual dancing.

Lol at Shirley telling Emma she didn’t recognise her cos she looked stunning

Chris had great posture, steps were a bit messy at times and his stern face was annoying. Not bad though.

Voted three times for Alex (actually remembered to vote whilst it was still within the window for the first time this series).


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 24, 2019)

I laughed at Shirley's comment to Emma as well Sapphireblue 

Feel like not enough has been said about Tess's haunted spacesuit last night  Not quite on a par with that blue sparkly cardboard monstrosity from a few weeks back, but still impressively hideous I felt.


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2019)

Sapphireblue said:


> What was with all the bloody props in Kelvin’s dance?! Awful costumes, slightly odd choreography, felt like it never really got going although I did like the bits that were actual dancing.


Quite right, the props were infuriating. Putting what was clearly an electric kettle on a gas hob!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 24, 2019)

belboid said:


> Quite right, the props were infuriating. Putting what was clearly an electric kettle on a gas hob!



and an EMPTY electric kettle!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2019)

Tess's haunted spacesuit lol  May Kasahara 

I thought it looked like an idea of glamorous but from Next.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2019)

My prediction is Saffron to go this week. Let's see.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 24, 2019)

I think Alex might be in trouble


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2019)

Urgh - Anton is such a plank.  

I really hope Saffron goes this week, given Emma is safe. 

I had a weird thing where it didn’t stop me voting after 3 goes so I voted for Alex many times


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> I think Alex might be in trouble


I hope she goes through


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2019)

And so she does


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2019)

Goodbye Saffron!


----------



## Poot (Nov 24, 2019)

'Despite being objectively really very beautiful I've decided only to wear things that somehow make me look like barbie dressed in glittery craft paper. Also I'd like to leave a trail of glitter wherever I go. Can you do that, wardrobe?'

'Yeah, no problem Tess. We have a surprisingly wide selection.'


----------



## Saffy (Nov 30, 2019)

Anton cannot sing. Someone make him stop!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 30, 2019)

Nor can Kevin 
Craig was fab-u-lous!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2019)

Craig's boots were SO high! !


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2019)

OMG what are Tess and Claudia wearing? 
And I think Kevin’s singing was worse than Anton’s


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 30, 2019)

My eyes!! My eyes!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2019)

Mr. QofG's doesn't feel this is taking advantage of the song. And I agree.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 30, 2019)

Chris was entertaining, but it didn't feel very foxtroty


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 30, 2019)

Chris has lost a lot of weight hasn't he?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2019)

However the small one loved it but then he is the Artful Dodger!!


----------



## KatyF (Nov 30, 2019)

Not sure there was enough samba in that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm work Bruno on this. I don't think it was a samba


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 30, 2019)

I thought Alex did a great job of that!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2019)

I'll probably still vote for Alex though as I like her and I'm worried she'll go out and Anton and Emma will stay in.

I mean I know Emma hasn't danced yet but, well, she's with Anton.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2019)

I might go big and go 10 for that!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 30, 2019)

******applause*******

That was fab!!!


----------



## Saffy (Nov 30, 2019)

That was great!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 30, 2019)

Brilliant


----------



## Saffy (Nov 30, 2019)

Did anyone else see Kelvin's Dad dancing on It Takes Two? He was brilliant.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 30, 2019)

Saffy said:


> Did anyone else see Kelvin's Dad dancing on It Takes Two? He was brilliant.



Yes


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2019)

Was that Idris Elba in the audience?!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 30, 2019)

Still freaks me out that Hairspray is a West End musical given its origin.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 30, 2019)

Karim was fantastic


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 30, 2019)

He's very good but he just leaves me cold as a performer. I don't know what it is.


----------



## KatyF (Nov 30, 2019)

That was brilliant


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 30, 2019)

Are we going to get 4 x 10s here??!


----------



## D'wards (Nov 30, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> He's very good but he just leaves me cold as a performer. I don't know what it is.


You see I'm opposite- I think he is a lovely mover and seems to feel the music.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 30, 2019)

I thought that was amazing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 30, 2019)

I do love Craig


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2019)

Karin has given up all pretence of not being a ringer now. That was brilliant tho.
Has he done a ballroom yet?


----------



## D'wards (Nov 30, 2019)

I have a soft spot for Alex, but mainly cos she's a real cute and bubbly personality.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 30, 2019)

trashpony said:


> Karin has given up all pretence of not being a ringer now. That was brilliant tho.
> Has he done a ballroom yet?


Is he a trained dancer?


----------



## Saffy (Nov 30, 2019)

I hate Anton but I really enjoyed that.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 30, 2019)

Emma was brilliant in that!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 30, 2019)

Emma was really good, maybe better than Anton in that, don't think Charleston is his thing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2019)

I didn't see Emma and Anton but gather iy was good.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2019)

Right Karim and Alex (twice) will get my votes.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 30, 2019)

Alex probably worst of the night, but you never know


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2019)

Well their online voting system is totally fucked so I don’t see how they can send any of them home. It kept saying it wasn’t open and then said thank you for voting. Judging by SM, I am not alone. 

what a shitshow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2019)

trashpony said:


> Well their online voting system is totally fucked so I don’t see how they can send any of them home. It kept saying it wasn’t open and then said thank you for voting. Judging by SM, I am not alone.
> 
> what a shitshow


I think it's working now but I had the same problem


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think it's working now but I had the same problem


I managed to vote in the end. But I bet a lot of people would have just given up


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 30, 2019)

It wouldn't work for me so I gave up


----------



## Looby (Nov 30, 2019)

I’ve just watched it as I was waiting for Mr Looby to come home. 

I get that there was a slight lack of samba but I really loved Alex’s routine. I’ll be so gutted if she goes especially as it seems to be about the choreography and not her performance. 

Kelvin-bloody hell that was brilliant! There’s nothing that man can’t do. The hair though, Jesus! [emoji1]

Karim was brilliant and it was an amazing routine but he’s a bloody ringer!! I know I need to get over this but it bugs me.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 1, 2019)

We start with some good singing from Anton and some good dancing from Kevin. Shame neither quite has both.

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 CRAIG  

and the UK’s next drag superstar is…  well, still that bitch the Vivienne but with heels that high that must not have been Craig’s first rodeo.

I really liked Chris’ foxtrot, he was definitely on time and footwork looked alright to me. Great choreography, great fun. Although yeah, not very foxtrotty.

Alex was ok but she doesn’t do a brilliant shake, they put the extra fabric on her bum to make it seem like she was giving it a bit more than she actually was! Also the move just before they picked her up had no umph / felt cut short and assume it was cos she was thinking about the lift coming. But the non-samba bits (most of the dance) were pretty good.

Kelvin loves musicals does he? Please consider this dance his audition?! Excellent, tbf. He could have done with looking a bit smugger to fully Gaston himself, but really well done. Loved the way he casually was lifted and did the chandelier swing as just a normal part of the dance without breaking his stride.

Why the spinning at the end Karim? Why? It was pretty great until that point. We know you can do it, we’re all sick of it and it didn’t go with the rest of the dance. Just fuck off now you blatant ringer. Loved Craig just utterly refusing to standing ovation that. Shame it was a stunt. Also fuck off Motsi.

The best bit about Emma’s Charleston was that Anton was clearly struggling with the speed in the second half and there was a bit in the middle where he was definitely behind the beat for a section! Lol, Emma did a good job apart from her scary glassy face as per.

I also gave up on voting when it didn’t let me in.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 1, 2019)

Monk seal makes a great point about Karim and Emma’s raw stage school ringer desperation being off-putting and they might still be in the dance-off. Would personally love it if both were in the dance-off just cos that means bye-bye Anton. Also if it’s one of them versus Alex or Chris then we know who’s going and it’s not the ringer.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 1, 2019)

Reckon Alex is out after that dance off.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 1, 2019)

I love Alex but think it's the right decision


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 1, 2019)

Yerp


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2019)

Oh I love Alex so I’m sad but probably the right decision.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 1, 2019)

Would never have happened if she'd stayed with Kevin


----------



## binka (Dec 1, 2019)

Was the right decision but I wonder how they decide who does what dance each week? Everyone struggles with a samba so she was at a disadvantage, and last week she had the Argentine Tango which isn't much better!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 1, 2019)

binka said:


> Was the right decision but I wonder how they decide who does what dance each week? Everyone struggles with a samba so she was at a disadvantage, and last week she had the Argentine Tango which isn't much better!


Interesting point. I guess the only really fair way would be pulling the dances out of a hat.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 1, 2019)

i actually thought Alex was better in the dance off than earlier and Chris was slightly worse. i know they both are technically the worst left but gutted still.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 1, 2019)

Both Alex and Chris suffered from choreography issues that weren't their fault - Alex's samba was mostly not samba and Chris's foxtrot was mostly not foxtrot.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 7, 2019)

Well what a very odd dance that was. Anton's facial expressions were giving me the horrors.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Well what a very odd dance that was. Anton's facial expressions were giving me the horrors.


Same as usual then


----------



## D'wards (Dec 7, 2019)

Kelvin really is very good isn't he


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 7, 2019)

Kelvin was superb!! 
Oti's dress is a bit of a carcrash though.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 7, 2019)

I've heard Karim referred to as a ringer. Why is that?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 7, 2019)

Aw bless him he can't speak


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 7, 2019)

D'wards said:


> I've heard Karim referred to as a ringer. Why is that?


He's done some dance training. I think it might have been as a kid but there's past experience there.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 7, 2019)

Oh poor Chris. That looked complicated but he didn't look comfortable with it. Stiff and awkward. I think it went wrong at least once as well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 7, 2019)

Oh shit. He's doing the rumba next. Kiss of death.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh shit. He's doing the rumba next. Kiss of death.


Very hard for the male celebs I hear


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Very hard for the male celebs I hear


It's hard for everyone. It's never any good. He's out!


----------



## Saffy (Dec 7, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh shit. He's doing the rumba next. Kiss of death.


A friendly rumba.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 7, 2019)

Very very good Karim. Can't knock that! He looked great.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 7, 2019)

I really like Chris, he's done so well.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 7, 2019)

I love Libertango.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2019)

Karin went to Sylvia young. They do performing arts at least half the week. He’s had tons of dance training. 

I can’t stand Emma’s mad rictus grin. She looks like she’s going to kill someone when she dances


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 7, 2019)

Emma and Anton....very pretty but meh.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 7, 2019)

Blimey. A lot of women and a fair amount of men across the land will be hot under the collar after that Kelvin dance


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 7, 2019)

Lagging a bit and at the end of the first haf... I loved Emma's dance! I mean it wasn't that great, but the costume, music and performance were great. Unconvinced by Karim's tango. Kelvin great but a bit dull, Chris yeah whatever.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 7, 2019)

Well. Kelvins through to the final then


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2019)

Are they allowed to do the Oh Jeremy Corbyn song during the general election?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 7, 2019)

Yep! Kelvin's through.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 7, 2019)

This is the first year I've properly watched.

Do the professionals always give 10 score dances?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2019)

I just want to say I really like Karen.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 7, 2019)

Nice Rhumba from Vic and Gina’s lad.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 7, 2019)

Less excruciating than usual.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 7, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I just want to say I really like Karen.


Ive got a girl crush on Karen


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2019)

felixthecat said:


> Ive got a girl crush on Karen


Quite right too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 7, 2019)

Well Karim once again - he can dance but he just doesn't thrill me.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2019)

felixthecat said:


> Ive got a girl crush on Karen


She is so beautiful. I went to see her dance :swoon:

oh and Karim played Simba in the Lion King in the West End. He’s fabulous but he’s a total ringer


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Are they allowed to do the Oh Jeremy Corbyn song during the general election?


What's that song's real name?


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 7, 2019)

How the hell did Karim get two 10s? He nearly dropped her in the lift!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> What's that song's real name?


Seven Nation Army


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2019)

trashpony said:


> She is so beautiful. I went to see her dance :swoon:
> 
> oh and Karim played Simba in the Lion King in the West End. He’s fabulous but he’s a total ringer


Not disputing his ringer status, but I’ve met at least eight or nine ex simbas in the last ten years at school.  They get through a lot of kids for the role.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> Not disputing his ringer status, but I’ve met at least eight or nine ex simbas in the last ten years at school.  They get through a lot of kids for the role.


Wow! I know they have to rotate but that is loads.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 8, 2019)

Emma had no fucking clue what the choreography was in that cha cha at all. It was full of odd pauses that I assume weren’t deliberate. Anton was weirdly over-compensating and frantically trying to signal to her! The judges were overly kind and forgiving.

Kelvin was pretty good, although I’ve totally gone off him since learning he’s a leave-voting Tory. Also, calm yourself Bruno for the love of God.

I thought Chris’ dance was absolutely adorable. Great song and just the joy of it on his face the whole time. Chris to win!

Emma’s waltz was very well done to be perfectly on that slow beat.

I felt that Kelvin’s body looked a bit too bulky for that paso and made him very stocky.

God Karen was beautiful in that rumba. She really knows how to choreograph stuff to get the best out of someone, even if that was mostly just standing for Chris in this case!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2019)

Karim will go through, surely. That means whoever goes against him is going out.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2019)

Oh, Chris. Ah well.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 8, 2019)

It's a certainty kelvin will win. If you are a gambler lump on him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm afraid it may be Emma and Anton. I think people may feel that as he's in the final for the first time he somehow "deserves" to win it. 

Hope not as I can't stand him but ah well.


----------



## binka (Dec 8, 2019)

It definitely won't be Karim since he's not been getting the public votes so far


----------



## D'wards (Dec 8, 2019)

These polls set up by internet gossip site Tellymix are often very accurate,  presumably cos they are voted on by the same general demographic as who actually vote 

Strictly Come Dancing POLL! Who is your favourite? - Results (poll 10472018)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 8, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm afraid it may be Emma and Anton. I think people may feel that as he's in the final for the first time he somehow "deserves" to win it.
> 
> Hope not as I can't stand him but ah well.


Yep - lots of people love Anton so they could well win.

I think/hope it will be Kelvin though.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2019)

Why do people like anton? He gives me the creeps and he’s a shit Latin dancer. 

I think kelvin will win. No one likes karim and he’s better than mad eye Emma


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 8, 2019)

Mad eye emma


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 8, 2019)

People think Anton is funny and nice. Honestly. When I mentioned the other day at work that I think he's a creepy, self-satisfied prick my colleagues who watch it were geuinely surprised I didn't like him.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 9, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> People think Anton is funny and nice. Honestly. When I mentioned the other day at work that I think he's a creepy, self-satisfied prick my colleagues who watch it were geuinely surprised I didn't like him.


That's so weird (them, not you)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> People think Anton is funny and nice. Honestly. When I mentioned the other day at work that I think he's a creepy, self-satisfied prick my colleagues who watch it were geuinely surprised I didn't like him.


My parents think he's great  As do other people whose opinions I generally respect.

Someone I know met him at a dance show and said he was incredibly kind to her and her daughter who had been performing however I am firmly in the creepy/weird camp!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> People think Anton is funny and nice. Honestly. When I mentioned the other day at work that I think he's a creepy, self-satisfied prick my colleagues who watch it were geuinely surprised I didn't like him.


he's like one of those pictures of people smiling where if you look at it carefully it's not a smile at all


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 9, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Someone I know met him at a dance show and said he was incredibly kind to her and her daughter who had been performing...



Maybe we are all doing him a disservice then


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 9, 2019)

i don't know anyone who likes Anton! also he's not a great dancer (anymore?)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Maybe we are all doing him a disservice then


It did make me look at him kindlier..... but I still don't like him


----------



## Looby (Dec 9, 2019)

Massive racist!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 11, 2019)

I think Anton and Emma will win as well because the winner is decided by the public vote alone and as has been said, the people who vote like him and there does seem to be the bonkers idea that he deserves to win since he's been from the first series. Which puts him in a very small club of five: Anton, Tess, Bruno, Craig and Dave ArchAndHisWonderfulOrchestra (He has to get his full handle, else no one knows who you're talking about)

If it was up to me, Kelvin *would* win; because he's ace, but the best dancers in the final often don't win, as we know.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2019)

After the election result if Emma and Anton win tonight I may burn something!!


----------



## Me76 (Dec 14, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> After the election result if Emma and Anton win tonight I may burn something!!


I am preparing myself for it in the same way I prepared for a tory win so I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2019)

Hmm, can’t watch live but I’ll still be voting. But, for the ringer of the Brexit living Tory? Dilemmas.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

Fucking Anton's going to win isn't he? Given the other big result this week, I am predicting Emma and Anton will win.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 14, 2019)

I am too.  I am already cringing at the display he will make when he wins.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 14, 2019)

Relax, fellows 

There is no way that Kelvin isn't going to win. I can guarantee it


----------



## trashpony (Dec 14, 2019)

#TeamOti


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

I think it will be close. There will be a lot of people who have the "Anton deserves to win" attitude and if people can look at Boris Johnson and say "that's the man for me!", anything's possible.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

I actually like Tess's dress which makes a nice change!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2019)

I want Karim to win. He's like the LibDem really isn't he


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2019)

But I won't be unhappy if Kelvin does.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

That was marvellous. Even though I don't really like him.


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2019)

trashpony said:


> #TeamOti


This is what we’re going for. Oti and a Tory voting brexiteer, symbolic of the divided class consciousness of the uk. 

ohh, tho karim has just spoken in support of free movement!

dilemmas dilemmas.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

Michelle's looking a bit mardy at the back.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2019)

"she's got no personality!" shouts Mr. QofG's


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

I liked it better the first time. She seemed very try-hard this time and next to that from Karim, she's not as good.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2019)

Though I was told I was harsh when I described Anton as the Boris Johnson of "Strictly"

We settled on the David Cameron.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

Rumba? The bloody rumba?? What madness is this?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2019)

I think I preferred that the first time they did it. He seemed a bit blank.


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Rumba? The bloody rumba?? What madness is this?!


It’s an odd selection of dances. I think it’s everyone’s best scoring ones, but it’s been one they could have improved upon in the past.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

Huzzah!!! He's actually very good at that isn't he? And I'm sure a few hearts have been sent aflutter.


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2019)

Fuck it. 

vote karim! Vote hope


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2019)

"Who is he?"says the small one about Tim thingy
"Don't know" says Mr. QofG's  "I don't watch much telly..... I'm not being snobbish I just spend my time watching football and playing video games"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2019)

Hmmmm... I liked that but not sure the voting public will.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh I dunno. I just don't like her choreography when she does contempowaft.


----------



## Looby (Dec 14, 2019)

Anyone else not able to vote online? I’m getting a ‘reached maximum votes’ message.

ETA It’s working now.


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 14, 2019)

Karim - the dance equivalent of the acting adage: sincerity, once you can fake that you've got it made (several disputed versions and sources).


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2019)

It’s Angela Rippon on morecambe and wise


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2019)

A few mistakes there.


----------



## KatyF (Dec 14, 2019)

Didn't really like that. She looked lost at times.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2019)

belboid said:


> It’s Angela Rippon on morecambe and wise


You bastard, that made me snort wine


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh dear that didn't go so well. At least I think it will put Anton out of the running.


----------



## Looby (Dec 14, 2019)

I really don’t think she’s all that, her dancing and her rictus smile leave me cold.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2019)

That wasn't worth a ten.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 14, 2019)

Not impressed with either of those show dances


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 14, 2019)

Looby said:


> I really don’t think she’s all that, her dancing and her rictus smile leave me cold.



Mrs Sardonicus.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That wasn't worth a ten.


No it wasn't


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

I've only just realised that Oti is Motsi's sister


----------



## KatyF (Dec 14, 2019)

I loved that!


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 14, 2019)

If Kelvin doesn't win this it's a bloody fix. That was AMAZING!!!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 14, 2019)

Well that knocked the contemowaft out the park


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 14, 2019)

Wow! That's more like it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2019)

I thought that was brilliant and may have won it for Kelvin but Mr. QofG's was left a bit cold!!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 14, 2019)

What a clever choice of song too


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

Bloody hell if Kelvin doesn't win with that then I really don't know!!! Brilliant.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2019)

However he was looking away when Oti lifted her leg up which I feel may have changed his mind!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

Credit to Oti - that was awesome.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 14, 2019)

I knew Karim would end on his spin


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2019)

I like that jive. And I world love Karim to win. But I still think Kelvin has it in the bag with that show dance.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

He's very good bless him but still....I just prefer Kelvin.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh bugger I didn't realise that they were dancing to "Send in the Clowns". I missed it last time. It's my favourite song and I think the most favourite part I've ever played.

I spent most of it wondering why there were different words to the song so I've no idea what the dancing was like


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

That was lovely. I'm quite sad it's all over now


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

Yay! Kelvin!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2019)

I've voted for Karim but reckon it'll be Kelvin and he does deserve it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2019)

Turn her up a bit


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

Glamazon!!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 14, 2019)

So said that Dev went out so soon. He was really good.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 14, 2019)

YAY!!!!!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 14, 2019)

Well deserved Kelvin


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2019)

"I KNEW IT!!" said the small one 

He did deserve it.


----------



## Looby (Dec 14, 2019)

Thank fuck for that, I couldn’t cope with any more shit decisions this week. [emoji1]


----------



## trashpony (Dec 14, 2019)

Looby said:


> Thank fuck for that, I couldn’t cope with any more shit decisions this week. [emoji1]


Absolutely!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

Hooray!!! Very well deserved. Really pleased for him and for Oti.


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2019)

Phew. Not Tony Beak, Britain isn’t quite a fascist state.  A bearable result.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 14, 2019)

Just watched on iPlayer (managed not to get spoilered ). Thrilled. I wouldn’t look twice at Kelvin if I walked passed him, but his hip and bum action gives me actual fanny flutters


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 15, 2019)

i watched on catchup and did a lot of fast-forwarding, just kind of over it since i found out the only likeable one is a Brexit idiot.

i do love Oti though, both the show dance and the last dance were just brilliant. so based on the professional dancers, i'm very glad she won and they other two didn't.

i watched the everyone dance just to see Michelle and yeah sneaky plug there! also she was lifted by two dancers of completely different heights and it was wonky, what were they thinking. also loved to see Johnannes dance a bit.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 16, 2019)

I was doing Lalalalala fingers in my ears about kelvin’s political views.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 16, 2019)

I caught up yesterday. Not very thrilled by Kelvin's acceptance speech about how Strictly is the embodiment of everything that's great about the UK. Which he made standing next to his South African dance partner and surrounded by the Russian, Chinese, Spanish, Italian, Venezuelan, Slovenian, American etc pro dancers


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2020)

i see kevin from grimsby has quit strickly, an opportune time to start a new thread: stricly come dancing 2020


----------

